# Need Weber part number for charcoal grill on WSM 22.5".



## daniels (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure why it's not in the book that came with my WSM,

I'm using the Low and Slow book and the author says to use 2 charcoal grills at 90* angle and lump charcoal so I'm looking for another charcoal grill.

7441 doesn't fit.  It must just be for the 22.5" kettle.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it too big or too small?


----------



## daniels (Jan 19, 2012)

It's smaller than the original but it might work since it may be big enough to cover the area under the fire ring.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2012)

Seems like if it will fit inside the ring it would be perfect.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 19, 2012)

Another option is to buy a square of expanded metal to lay down over the top of the charcoal grate.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the 18.5" WSM and not a 22.5", but I bet this idea might work.

The 18.5" WSM can use a charcoal grate from the 18.5" kettle grill which is 13.5" in diameter.  This grate fits perfectly inside the fire ring on top of the original grate.  Here is a photo of the 18.5" WSM grate with the 13.5" extra grate set at 90 degrees like you are looking for.








The 22" WSM has a 17" diameter fire ring and the 18" WSM charcoal grate is 15 1/4" in diameter.  So if you get a grate from an 18.5" WSM, it should fit and leave about 3/4 inch around the edge (the same way the 13.5" grate fits inside the 18" WSM like in the photo above.

63013 should be the part number for the charcoal grate for the 18.5" WSM

http://help.weber.com/schematics/View.aspx?all=1&model=721001

As to why do this.....

In the original 18.5" WSM grates (pre-2009 when they redesigned the unit), the charcoal grate had two large gaps at the outer edges and coals would fall down.  The crossed grates will keep smaller pieces of hot coals on the grate in a mass which is where you want it.  Here is a photo of a grate with expanded metal.  You can also see the open ends in this photo.


----------

